# Mails werden nicht versenden



## ulise (6. Juli 2011)

*Mails werden nicht versendet*

Hallo, 

habe ein Problem, Mails werden nicht mehr versendet und beim Abrufen ( sollten welche da sein) kommt nichts rein!! 

aus der 
var/Log/mail.log
Jul  6 17:09:34 ... postfix/smtpd[11458]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: No such file or directory
Jul  6 17:09:34 ... postfix/smtpd[11458]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Jul  6 17:09:34 ... postfix/smtpd[11460]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: No such file or directory
Jul  6 17:09:34 ... postfix/smtpd[11460]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Jul  6 17:09:35 ... postfix/master[10683]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 11458 exit status 1
Jul  6 17:09:35 ... postfix/master[10683]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
Jul  6 17:09:35 ... postfix/master[10683]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 11460 exit status 1


System Debian Lenny mit ISPConfig


Habe auch schon versucht eine neue mail anzulegen, macht er aber immer noch altes problem. 

Vielen Dank 

Uli


----------



## Till (6. Juli 2011)

Welche ISPConfig Version?


----------



## ulise (6. Juli 2011)

die 

*ISPConfig*
*Version:* 2.2.33


Es lief alles vor 6 stunden noch!!


----------



## ulise (6. Juli 2011)

Habe APC installiert, aber da sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben, oder doch??


----------



## ulise (6. Juli 2011)

Jul  6 12:25:26 xxxxx dovecot: Killed with signal 15

das habe ich in der syslog gefunden

Jul  6 12:20:51 xxx postfix/anvil[21264]: statistics: max connection rate 1/60s for (smtp:95.134.149.64) at Jul  6 12:17:22
Jul  6 12:20:51 xxx postfix/anvil[21264]: statistics: max connection count 1 for (smtp:95.134.149.64) at Jul  6 12:17:22
Jul  6 12:20:51 xxx postfix/anvil[21264]: statistics: max cache size 1 at Jul  6 12:17:22


----------



## ulise (6. Juli 2011)

telnet localhost 25
 telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused

Also ich weiss jetzt nicht mehr weiter, 

habe mehrfach neu hoch gefahren,


----------



## ulise (6. Juli 2011)

meine main.cf datei:

# Network/Connections
myhostname = sofia149.x x x.de
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = sofia149.x x x.de, localhost.localdomain, sofia149, localhost
relayhost = 
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::ffff:127.0.0.0]/104 [::1]/128
inet_interfaces = all
default_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

# Databases
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases

# SASL / SMTP authentication
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_sasl_local_domain = 
smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth
smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.crt
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# Security/Relay
smtpd_delay_reject = yes
smtpd_helo_restrictions = reject_invalid_hostname
smtpd_sender_restrictions = reject_unknown_address
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,reject_unauth_destination

# Mailbox/Message
home_mailbox = Maildir/
mailbox_command = 
mailbox_size_limit = 0
message_size_limit = 104857600
unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550
recipient_delimiter = +

# misc
biff = no
allow_percent_hack = no
append_at_myorigin = no
append_dot_mydomain = no
swap_bangpath = no
readme_directory = no
inet_protocols = ipv4
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
smtpd_tls_auth_only = no
smtp_use_tls = yes
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/ssl/cacert.pem
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom


Wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. 

Danke 

Uli


----------



## Till (7. Juli 2011)

Schau mal bitte nach, ob dovecot gestaret ist oder ob bei einem dovecot restart irgendwelche Fehler im Log audtauchen.

Hast Du Betriebssystem Updates eingespielt oder auf einen neue OS Version aktualisiert?


----------



## ulise (7. Juli 2011)

ist gestartet auch keine log fehler!!


----------



## Till (7. Juli 2011)

Dann starte ihn mal neu und scahu dabei ins log. Beantworte bitte auch meine anderen Fragen, da wir sonst mit dem Problem nicht weiter kommen.


----------



## ulise (7. Juli 2011)

ich habe nun postfix deinstalliert und neu installiert!! Emails können jetzt versendet werden 
ABER man kann keine empfangen.


----------



## Till (7. Juli 2011)

Du hast damit wahrscheinlich die Konfiguration übeschrieben, so dass das Mailsystem jetzt neu konfigurirt werden muss. Schau bitte mal in das perfects etup Tutorial für ISPConfig 3 und wiederhole alle Konfigurationsschriite aus dem email Installationsteil.


----------



## ulise (7. Juli 2011)

ich habe das hier :  The Perfect Server - Debian Lenny (Debian 5.0) [ISPConfig 2] - Page 4 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
gemacht!! 
Zustand ist immernoch, dass emails versendet werden und er kann nur innerhalb vom server senden!

Wieso aus dem ISPConfig 3 ???


----------



## Till (7. Juli 2011)

> Wieso aus dem ISPConfig 3 ???


Sorry, meinte ISPConfig 2.

Das Tutorial ist aber für Courier und nicht für Dovecot. Laut Deiner main.cf verwendest Du aber dovecot und nicht courier.

Überprüfe bitte mal, ob Du dovecot oder Courier als pop3 / imap Daemon verwendest.


----------



## ulise (7. Juli 2011)

wie mach ich das denn??


----------



## Till (7. Juli 2011)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap | grep imap

und

netstat -tap | grep pop


----------



## ulise (7. Juli 2011)

xxxxxxx:~# netstat -tap | grep imap
tcp        0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN      26125/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *:imap2                 *:*                     LISTEN      26020/couriertcpd




xxxxxx:~# netstat -tap | grep pop
tcp        0      0 *op3s                 *:*                     LISTEN      26147/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *op3                  *:*                     LISTEN      25955/couriertcpd
xxxxxxxx:~#


----------



## ulise (7. Juli 2011)

Ich denke das habe ich wohl jetzt überschrieben. Aber ich komme nicht weiter!! 
Was kann ich denn tun??


----------



## ulise (7. Juli 2011)

Keiner da der Helfen kann ??


----------



## Till (8. Juli 2011)

Dein Setup wird jetzt ziemlich kaputt sein, wenn vorher Dovecot drauf war. Poste mal die aktuelle main.cf und die exakten Fehlermeldungen aus dem mail.log, die Du jetzt erhältst.


----------

